

Congress Pushes Bills To Promote Cybersecurity - FluidDjango
http://www.npr.org/2011/12/09/143462911/congress-pushes-bills-to-promote-cybersecurity

======
spacemanaki
Please don't editorialize the title of the HN submission. If you listened to
the story, you'd find that they talk to a few different people with differing
opinions, including someone from the Tor project who seems to have mixed
feelings about it, and is generally pretty informative. Their headline is
somewhat misleading, if this is actually about SOPA, but your headline is just
as bad.

 _edit_

Is this actually about SOPA? This is the bill discussed:

[http://intelligence.house.gov/bill/cyber-intelligence-
sharin...](http://intelligence.house.gov/bill/cyber-intelligence-sharing-and-
protection-act-2011)

------
aaronsw
The actual audio piece doesn't mention SOPA/PIPA or pirates, best I could
tell. It was about a cybersecurity data sharing bill and even gave the Tor
Project the last word.

------
geekam
Does this show that they hiding/massaging the actual name?

